# mon disque dur fait bip, est -il HS ?



## abeerzen (1 Août 2004)

Help !!!  
J'ai mon disque dur qui fais des drôles de bip, et en général cela s'accompagne de gros ralentissement de mon mon ibook (G4, 1Mhz acheté il ya 6mois) voir de plantage. 
Quelqu'un aurait-il déjà rencontré ce problème ou pourrait-il m'aider ???


----------



## Goro (1 Août 2004)

tu est sur que c'est ton disque dur qui fait du bruit ou tu a deduit que c'etait à cause de lui ?

je crois en avoir deja entendu parler :
essai de redemarer cela vide la memoire ce qui arrengerai ton probleme de ralentissement et pour les bip.. c'est materiel ou ça vient d'un  buzzer


----------



## abeerzen (1 Août 2004)

c'est une deduction mais j'en suis quasiment sur. Ca se produit quand il est utilisé, par exemple lors d'un rendu de montage ou d'un transfert de cd sur le dd. Ca fait un bruit dur genre grrrrrgrrgrrgr-bip-grgrgr-bip-grrrgrgrgrrr-bip.
Et pour répondre à ton conseil, j'ai deja redémarrer mais ca le refait.


----------



## Goro (1 Août 2004)

jai eu des hdd fesant grrr crrrr quand jy accedé mais les seul bip que jai pu avoir c'est quand mon pross choffait trop


----------



## abeerzen (1 Août 2004)

Les bip ne sont pas assez "franc" pour que ca vienne d'un buzzer.


----------



## drs (1 Août 2004)

Salut

je connais bien ce symptome de "bip". Je l'ai déjà constaté (pas sur un mac, mais sur un hdd de pc)

J'ai bien peur effectivement que ton disque dur soit en train de lacher. Fait des sauvegardes par sécurité, mais je pense que ton diag est bon.

En fait, ca fait grrrrr grrrr un peu plus fort que d'habitude, des bips et eventuellement des clacs. Je pense que c'est la mécanique qui foire.

Alex


----------



## powerbook867 (2 Août 2004)

drs a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> je connais bien ce symptome de "bip". Je l'ai déjà constaté (pas sur un mac, mais sur un hdd de pc)
> 
> ...



tu penses , mais en es tu sûr ?


----------



## FloX (2 Août 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> tu penses , mais en es tu sûr ?


Comment veux tu en être sur sans avoir la machine sous les yeux, mais je partage son diagnostic, il n'est jamais bon d'avoir un disque dur qui fait du bruit.

Il faudrait trouver un utilitaire de diag de disque pour voir son état


----------



## Goro (2 Août 2004)

sinon ceraice possible de metre on lien pour pouvoir entendre le bruit


----------



## drs (4 Août 2004)

non forcément j'en suis pas sur à 100%, mais toutes les fois ou j'ai entendu ce genre de bruit, tu peux etre sur que le disque claquait dans les jours qui suivaient.
Je sais que ce n'est pas rassurant....

Normalement, ton ibook a dû être livré avec un cd de diags. Démarre dessus (si ma mémoire est bonne c'est un cd estampillé "hardware tests" ou un truc dans ce genre) et tu verras ce qu'il dit.

Alex


----------



## powerbook867 (5 Août 2004)

drs a dit:
			
		

> non forcément j'en suis pas sur à 100%, mais toutes les fois ou j'ai entendu ce genre de bruit, tu peux etre sur que le disque claquait dans les jours qui suivaient.
> Je sais que ce n'est pas rassurant....
> 
> Normalement, ton ibook a dû être livré avec un cd de diags. Démarre dessus (si ma mémoire est bonne c'est un cd estampillé "hardware tests" ou un truc dans ce genre) et tu verras ce qu'il dit.
> ...



il pourrait essayer de démarrer sur un disk dur externe et voir s'il y a toujours du bruit ou pas ?


----------

